# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  Help for cruise friends

## Karen

We have friends that will have some time in SXM while on a cruise. Not sure how much time. I know nothing about the Dutch side. Any recommendations?  If there is time, should they hop a cab to Marigot?  Not sure how that's doing now. Thanks!

----------


## didier

do not go to marigot..........its not back yet.   the dutch side in sxm will be better suited for a good time.  phillipsburg, etc.

----------


## stbartshopper

Might even suggest staying aboard and enjoying the swimming pool while everyone else is gone for the day.

----------


## andynap

> Might even suggest staying aboard and enjoying the swimming pool while everyone else is gone for the day.



Seriously? Why bother stopping at any island. Stay in port.

----------


## andynap

> do not go to marigot..........its not back yet.   the dutch side in sxm will be better suited for a good time.  phillipsburg, etc.



What about Grand Case?

----------


## didier

I did not venture into Grand Case, so do not know the situation there Andy..

----------


## andynap

> I did not venture into Grand Case, so do not know the situation there Andy..



I did see that Le Petit Hotel is open tho.

----------

